# Accomodation in sharjah???



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi people,
My husband has been offered a job in dubai and after reading alot of the posts have realised that it isnt as cheap as some people say it is!
However we will be living around sharjah. Can anyone tell me prices of places for a 3br + maids room around Sharjah???
Also can anyone give me any real estate sites i can visit to get more options??
Cheers
JHG


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sgilli3 is your best bet for Sharjah information. She'll be around before too long.

In the meantime have a look at the Gulf News property section

GNAds4U.com - Properties


If your husband is gping to be working in Dubai, why do you intend to live in Sharjah? Depending on where you are in each emirate, the journey can be dreadful as there is always masses of traffic from Sharjah to Dubai in the mornings and back again in the evenings.

Sharjah is also much more conservative than Dubai and is a dry emirate.

-


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba,
Sharjah appeals more to us for many reasons. We are a muslim family so the fact that it is a dry emirate and is conservative works well for us. I have three kids that will be attending school there and the commute for my kids is more important that that of my husband.
I am starting to think the package they offered him wasnt that great at all. Although my friends that are already there and on smaller packages are telling me it would be more than enough. Now im confused!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JHG said:


> Thanks Elphaba,
> Sharjah appeals more to us for many reasons. We are a muslim family so the fact that it is a dry emirate and is conservative works well for us. I have three kids that will be attending school there and the commute for my kids is more important that that of my husband.
> I am starting to think the package they offered him wasnt that great at all. Although my friends that are already there and on smaller packages are telling me it would be more than enough. Now im confused!!



I see.  In that case it'll suit you fine.

It could be that your friends are paying less than current market rents. Many people who have been a round a few years are in that situation. Rent, assuming you will pay it yourself, will be your biggest expense.

I am not kidding about the traffic though. Whereabouts will your husband be working?

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JHG said:


> Hi people,
> My husband has been offered a job in dubai and after reading alot of the posts have realised that it isnt as cheap as some people say it is!
> However we will be living around sharjah. Can anyone tell me prices of places for a 3br + maids room around Sharjah???
> Also can anyone give me any real estate sites i can visit to get more options??
> ...


 Hi and welcome to the forum,

One of the bigger real estate agencies is Northern Emirates Properties
(06) 5736183
It is in Al Soor- opposite Saudi Mosque)

They also have an office in Ajman
(06) 7421010
Next to Spinneys in Ajman

Also try this link
Villas for Rent

Depending on the area you choose to live in, you will probably be looking at anywhere from 100,000 - 150,000dhs for a 3 bed + maids


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies.
My husband will be working in Academic City. Is that too far for him to travel?? Also i was wanting to send my kids to VISS over there and for the 3 kids it would come to 82k aed a year. Personally i think its a killer to pay but such is life with kids i suppose! 
Also what are the sizes of the places there. Would i be able to put 2 kids in a room or is it just one kid per room? Also the maids room, is that big?

A friend of mine just moved there about 6 weeks ago and her husband is on 29k aed and she said she has plenty left over! Her kids also go to VISS. So now im just confused!! Any advise?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Our place is largish.
It has a seperate majlis ( with 2 bathrooms in it)

The main villa has 3 bedrooms 2 bathrooms, a lounge/dining room, and another majlis ( which we use as a school room/play room - I home school here)

Then outside, we have a large kitchen, maids room and maids bathroom ( maids quarters are used as an office fro my hubby, and a laundry room)

The bedrooms are very large, and I could have all 3 kids in 1, but the girls ( 9 1/2 + 2) share, and my son (11) has the other room.

I believe VISS isnt too far from the Dubai border, and that price is good, compared to some schools in Dubai.
Its a newer school- Victorian curriculum
( another Australian school is Australian International School (QLD curriculum)
Australian International School


The drive between the 2 emirates can be terrible.
My DH doesnt have to drive in everyday( depends what site he is working on)- but some days it can take him over 1 hour to get out of Sharjah... BUT...

Academic City isnt too far from Sharjah though, as its on the outskirts of Dubai.
( the bypass Rd would be the best Rd to take from Sharjah).

Your friend may have money left over for many reasons such as

is their housing paid for/supplied by employer
food costs
extra curricular activities 
travel costs etc

each family is different- great to get an idea, but only you know how much it costs to run your family


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok so maybe i should be looking a 3bdr + maids to make it a little cheaper?? The final offer is being sent as we speak and my stomach is KILLING me just waiting for it. DH has been out of work for the past 7 months so an opportunity like this (or any for that matter) is better than what we have now. 
Should i be looking into home schooling? I dont know if i could handle all the kids at once. Weekends are a killer as it is!! My kids are all young and i had them all in 3 years. My daughter would be starting school in Australia in January and the thought of having all three kids out att school seems SO appealing to me!! Having said that it is also appealing to have money! After all that IS the reason why we would be uprooting our lives!
I am so confused!! What should i do? WWhat would you do in my position?


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Also forgot to mention. My friend is the one who got my husband this job. Same employer who doesnt pay for housing. I used her calculations on food, and they dont really go out at all.
My head is about to explode just thinking about it!! I have had weeks of sleepless nights waiting for this email!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JHG said:


> Ok so maybe i should be looking a 3bdr + maids to make it a little cheaper?? The final offer is being sent as we speak and my stomach is KILLING me just waiting for it. DH has been out of work for the past 7 months so an opportunity like this (or any for that matter) is better than what we have now.
> Should i be looking into home schooling? I dont know if i could handle all the kids at once. Weekends are a killer as it is!! My kids are all young and i had them all in 3 years. My daughter would be starting school in Australia in January and the thought of having all three kids out att school seems SO appealing to me!! Having said that it is also appealing to have money! After all that IS the reason why we would be uprooting our lives!
> I am so confused!! What should i do? WWhat would you do in my position?


Home schooling isnt for everyone.
We do it for many reasons ( and yes- one reason is, after having free, excellent education in Oz- Im not prepared to pay tens of thousands on primary education each year)

Remember that rent is paid 1 year upfront here, so if your employer isnt paying for it, then you will need to have other money available/loans etc.

Our LL was actually happy to accept 2 cheques, but by paying with 1, we were able to negotiate a better price.

There are some cheaper villas around, and some more expensive ones.
For EX: do you need a maids room ( not all villas come with them)
Of course apartments are cheaper again. ( important when you are paying housing yourself)

I guess a lot depends on your priorities ( ie a smaller house etc, will mean more money in your pocket)

Also- please see your accountant 1st- as being from Oz- doesnt necessarily make the money earned here "tax free"- there are other things to consider.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JHG said:


> Also forgot to mention. My friend is the one who got my husband this job. Same employer who doesnt pay for housing. I used her calculations on food, and they dont really go out at all.
> My head is about to explode just thinking about it!! I have had weeks of sleepless nights waiting for this email!!!


Relax- take a deep breathe.
I hope it works out for you all.
Once you get the offer. let us know, and we can bounce ideas around to help you out. Things to think about are:

*SEWA bills ( electricity/water)...ours here in this villa ( as opposed to last villa) have been VERY expensive over summer ( each room has a window aircon, which ran 24 hs a day over summer- not cheap)
*relocation costs ( air tickets for family, furniture/pet relocation)
* health insurance
*phones/mobiles
*transport - do you need 2 cars (+ insurance- which is more expensive than Oz)
* are the employers paying for yours + childrens residency ( if not, allow about 6,000 dhs)
* extra curricular activities for school/ or nursery fees
* window coverings etc ( if getting an unfurnished place, it can also mean no stove/oven etc...in fact this kitchen was a big room- with a sink- not even a cupboard!!)
* uniforms
*food
Hope this helps a little


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

I dont really mind what i live in as long as its nice clean and not too squishy. As i said i have three young kids and they need their space, (and i need to hide from them at times) 
I dont really need a maids room, i was just thinking of having each kid in a room (like we have now) But if the rooms are huge and we could have them all sleeping in the same room then i dont really mind. After all they are all young! Boy 6, girl 4 and boy 3.
I agree with the whole paying tens of thousands for education that we got for $30 a year here!! It seems like highway robbery if you ask me!! Having said that, i am one of those people that couldnt home school. So am willing to pay someone to take them off my hands!! HEHE
They dont even listen to me when i try and get them to do homework!! Dont like like my chances of getting them to listen to me for a whole curricullum!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

JHG said:


> I dont really mind what i live in as long as its nice clean and not too squishy. As i said i have three young kids and they need their space, (and i need to hide from them at times)
> I dont really need a maids room, i was just thinking of having each kid in a room (like we have now) But if the rooms are huge and we could have them all sleeping in the same room then i dont really mind. After all they are all young! Boy 6, girl 4 and boy 3.
> I agree with the whole paying tens of thousands for education that we got for $30 a year here!! It seems like highway robbery if you ask me!! Having said that, i am one of those people that couldnt home school. So am willing to pay someone to take them off my hands!! HEHE
> They dont even listen to me when i try and get them to do homework!! Dont like like my chances of getting them to listen to me for a whole curricullum!


Thats why its not for everyone!
A lot will depend on the offer, but housing and schooling will be your biggest expense.


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

I took a deep breath before i read your post and then found myself short of breath after adding everything on!!
My husband is so calm about the whole idea, just popped in to let me know he is going to the gym....."going to the gym babe, you need anything while im out"...im like arnt you going to wait for the email?!!!?!?! He smiles and says he has a boxing class at 7.30!!!!! HOW HOW HOW do males opperate!!! Please explain?!?!?!

They called him about half an hour ago telling him they are sending through the final offer. Why isnt it here yet????!!?!? I undertand how they opperate though. My background is egyptian, although i am australian born, so i know that these people take their time.......... As soon as it comes through ill pass the info on to you. that is if i havent passed out at the petty cash they are offerng us!!!
Would you be able to tell me if it is worth it or not?

Cheers
Julie


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I can certainly give you an idea as to whether it may be sufficient or not- but there is a lot to factor in on such big decisions.

For us- we have a business here, and the kids and I wont be here forever.
It has been a wonderful experience for them on a few levels, as we have been able to travel a lot ( something which is hard and expensive to do from Oz), we love the culture here, and have made some wonderful friends...but we miss the lifestyle we had in Oz, and the family support/network so will return one day. ( and DH will travel back and forward to the business here- a few months on- few months off)


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you mind if i ask how long you have been there for?? Where abouts in Oz are you originally from?

I have great family support as well. I dont know how we would survive without our families and friends. Im sure we would meet alot of great people there but its just not home. I am considering sending my husband while we all stay here. That would be alot easier (and cheaper) if the offer (if it ever comes through) isnt what we expect it to be.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We came here in 2004 ( to Dubai)
We moved home (Victoria) in early 2006. The kids and I stayed back for a total of 15 months- by hubby went back to Dubai after 4 months in Oz.
Back mid 2007.
We moved from Dubai to Sharjah in August, as the area we were living in was being demolished.


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

After a LOOOOOOOONG sleepless night hitting refresh every 3 seconds while i wait for the big offer IT DOESNT COME!!! I got DH to call and find out why they didnt send it after they said they would and they said they were waiting for a scanned copy of his passport!
Anyway, nothing has come yet so tonight will more than likley be a night like last night!!

Im starting to think that the offer would be around the 30k mark. Which isnt good at all! We worked out our expenses and it works out to be around the 27k mark. Hardly seems worth it for around 13k AUD a year!!! Although having said that, he has been out of a job for 7 months now so anything is better than what we are on now!


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

Just an update. He just off the phone with them. They said he should have an offer on Monday!!
This is going to be a LOOONG weekend!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes- will be a loooongggggg weekend wait for you!!

To be honest- I would personally hope the figure would be higher for your sake, as there is NO way, I would move here for 13,000 AUD a year.
( also- dont forget to chat to an accountant, as you may find if you return to Oz within a certain time frame, you will be taxed on the 13,000 you did make).

All the best.
Let me know how you go.


----------



## JHG (Nov 3, 2008)

[Hey there sgilli3
So sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you. I hope you didnt think i had forgotten about it. 
Funnily enough this is turning out to be one of the longest weekends. Since the original time given (about a month ago) we have since had to wait till the following weekend, which was then extended to the weekend after that, then the weekend after that, and so on. The lastest update is that they realised that the original offer was too low and have since taken it back to management for approval of a higher amount and are waiting for approval from management!!! They cannot give us a time frame of when to expect anything but we just need to "be patient" while they sort things out from their end!!! Hubby was assurred that he was the "preferred candidate" and they are doing everything they need to do so that he doesnt turn the offer down and that he can accept and they can get the ball rolling!!
And i thought i was going to have a sleepless few nights! It has turned into a sleepless month!!!
Hope you an the kids are doing well
Talk soon
JHG


----------

